# Advice on goldfish scape?



## sweet chariot (Nov 14, 2010)

It's a 55 gallon, inert gravel, only 64 watts of light and 4 psycho hungry goldfish, so anything I add has to be tough. The echinodorus, vallisneria, java fern, and rotala rotundifolia grow great (and pink! wow). I have some sagittaria subulata in there too, but it got overwhelmed by the spreading vals. The goldfish ate/killed the anacharis, hornwort, cardamine, and anubias (by ripping off the roots). I swear, those goldfish look so cute and innocent but they're destructive! They chew on the sword leaves too but they aren't able to kill them since they sprout new leaves quickly enough. The reason why 2/3 of the vals are short is because the goldfish eat only the vals on the left side and only at a very specific length. 

What would you do with the scape? Add driftwood? Add plants? Do something about the vals?


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

Is that a moss wall in the back? I'm very impressed. Nicest one I've ever sen. Perfectly pruned and dense.


----------



## sweet chariot (Nov 14, 2010)

Jeffww said:


> Is that a moss wall in the back? I'm very impressed. Nicest one I've ever sen. Perfectly pruned and dense.


LOL I wish! I'm embarrassed to say it's actually a 6 month buildup of fuzzy algae. :hihi:


----------



## Jadelin (Sep 30, 2009)

I think you're plants look like they're doing well, especially considering their hungry tank mates! One thing you could do is get some long crooked manzanita branches and add them to a corner (the left?); it would give your scape more height without having to try to grow the plants that tall. You could also attach some java to them.

Have you tried using root tabs under your swords? My swords always appreciate it when I add them, and my goldfish is less likely to tear at the leaves if they are strong and healthy.

It's a beautiful algae wall you have.


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

sweet chariot said:


> LOL I wish! I'm embarrassed to say it's actually a 6 month buildup of fuzzy algae. :hihi:


Looks amazing! I'm also doing the same thing... but it's growing on the front panel :angryfire


----------



## RickRS (Dec 31, 2010)

I would suggest increasing the food you're feeding the four porkers to see if that cuts into the amount of grazing they do on your plants. 

I have 7 goldfish in a 75 gallon and I believe my wife's heavy hand with the fish food is a factor in keeping plants in a goldfish tank.

Like your tank. No shame in algae on the back wall, difficult to clean with the plants, lights, etc. in the way, so why worry over it?


----------



## Jadelin (Sep 30, 2009)

RickRS said:


> I would suggest increasing the food you're feeding the four porkers to see if that cuts into the amount of grazing they do on your plants.
> 
> Like your tank. No shame in algae on the back wall, difficult to clean with the plants, lights, etc. in the way, so why worry over it?



You could also try feeding them more vegetable matter; they especially love floating plants, if you have extras from another tank. How much of the food you feed them is plant matter? About half of my goldfish's diet is algae wafers, and the other half is tropical fish food (higher protein content than normal goldfish food).

You could see about getting some full-sized nerite or ramshorn snails (too big for your goldfish to eat) and see if they can make a dent in that algae wall. But if you like it, it doesn't really matter.


----------



## sweet chariot (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your advice!


> I think you're plants look like they're doing well, especially considering their hungry tank mates! One thing you could do is get some long crooked manzanita branches and add them to a corner (the left?); it would give your scape more height without having to try to grow the plants that tall. You could also attach some java to them.


I was thinking of adding some dw to the tank, but it's pretty expensive at the lfs, upwards of $40-$80 for a good sized piece. I might, though. I'd like to try some plants first, if they get eaten heck they won't be more than a couple bucks. Any suggestions? I was also thinking of cutting and replanting some rotala there since the fish leave it alone, but it would be nice to have some variety too. 


> I would suggest increasing the food you're feeding the four porkers to see if that cuts into the amount of grazing they do on your plants.


 They're already eating twice a day and munching on algae and those little tiny white worms in the gravel... 


> You could also try feeding them more vegetable matter; they especially love floating plants, if you have extras from another tank. How much of the food you feed them is plant matter? About half of my goldfish's diet is algae wafers, and the other half is tropical fish food (higher protein content than normal goldfish food).
> 
> You could see about getting some full-sized nerite or ramshorn snails (too big for your goldfish to eat) and see if they can make a dent in that algae wall. But if you like it, it doesn't really matter.


I feed them spirulina flakes along with standard goldfish food and give them veggies once a week. And lol, I've sort of grown fond of that algae wall. But that snail idea sounds fun. My lfs only has apple snails, though. What about apple snails? Do they eat plants? Algae? I'm willing to part with my algae wall if they'll clean the plant leaves too. And would goldfish harm them?


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Nice tank, the algae wall is kinda funky cool.

Used to keep ryukins. Try thawed & slighly smashed frozen baby peas. They fishes collors will pop. 

You slighly smash so the little piggies don't choke as they gobble them up.


----------



## Jadelin (Sep 30, 2009)

sweet chariot said:


> I was thinking of adding some dw to the tank, but it's pretty expensive at the lfs, upwards of $40-$80 for a good sized piece.
> 
> What about apple snails? Do they eat plants? Algae? I'm willing to part with my algae wall if they'll clean the plant leaves too. And would goldfish harm them?


For the driftwood definitely check out the Swap and Shop here; you can get much better deals, even with shipping. It's also a great place to get plants that don't cost an arm and leg, so you won't feel so bad if they become goldfish poo. They also tend to be much healthier than store plants.

I've heard mixed things about apple snails, some saying they are good, others that they will eat everything. I think the trouble is that several related species are called apple snails, but some eat plants and others don't. However, the Swap and Shop is also a good place to get snails. In any case apple snails are too big to clean most leaves because they fall off. Ramshorns and nerites are a little better at that. Nerites are supposed to be the best algae-eating snails.

The ramshorns will reproduce in your tank, but the goldfish will eat the babies, so you won't become overpopulated. If they are too big to fit in the goldfishes' mouths then they won't really hurt them.


----------

